# ABS wheel sensor stripped bolt (upside down?)



## Music Man (Dec 22, 2000)

I went to remove the rr wheel speed sensor and stripped the bolt (surprise, not), after chiseling out the old sensor carefully (yes, cringe)I'm still left with a broken off bolt with nothing to grab.

I don't have the tools to remove the hub etc to get it on a workshop bench.

My question is, I see there's threads opposite the stripped bolt, If I put the abs sensor in upside down and use the new threads to secure it will the abs sensor still work? I'd have to unhook the wire from it's holder so it's long enough.

Thank you,
Andy


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Its slightly hard to understand how you want to put the sensor back in ....when you mean 'backwards' you really mean rotate the sensor 180 degrees in side the sensor bore?

If it is a radial sensing sensor, it probably will still work, if it is a axial sensing sensor it will not work. This depends on how the sensor mates to the encoder/sensing element.


----------



## Music Man (Dec 22, 2000)

*180*

Thanks for the replies. I do mean 180 degrees, basically it would be upside down. Is there any way to tell what kind of sensor it is as you described?

It is a Miele.

Andy


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

If you sensor is upside down, it will never work... so you don't even have to worry about understanding what type it is :thumbup:


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

duct tape the b!tch in there.. lol..

no seriously tho, if you cant drill the bolt, and use an easy out, or tap some new threads, then i would just glue the speed sensor back in the bore..


----------

